# Recently I purchased A 850 evo, But I have sata 2!! Questions.



## GeorgeJedson (Sep 11, 2015)

This is a great forum which I liked the nice answers too.

I really believed my mobo had sata 3 i seriously believed that the box said it too,but the box is gone .and it so happens that it doesnt according to the machine (unless there is a way to find out i dont know about).

And with the other SSD hard drives at the store costing about the same price and almost no way I can return this hard drive.

I have a phew questions.

If I buy a sata 3 pci-e card, Will it run at its full speed?(and run at its full potential)

How to set up the 850 Evo to its full potential to a sata 2?(I see alot of settings but would like to know more from a person that knows more about stuff than me or has more experience with this topic)

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 11, 2015)

You can't make a sata II port go any faster then sataII speeds. But sata II is still fast and a sata III drive will work in a sata II port

And yes a pci e sata III card should give you full speed


----------



## GeorgeJedson (Sep 11, 2015)

I am asking because here on the settings it says lower the speed of the read/write and boost something else, since its not gonna go at full speed anyways can I lower it and keep the read/write speed while still boosting the other thing


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 11, 2015)

knowing your System Specs Might help someone help You, i recommend that You take the time to fill them, Even if it wont help with This issue, it is still a useful step to take.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 11, 2015)

GeorgeJedson said:


> I am asking because here on the settings it says lower the speed of the read/write and boost something else, since its not gonna go at full speed anyways can I lower it and keep the read/write speed while still boosting the other thing


wha?

Your are limited by the port. There isn't any tweaking involved.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 11, 2015)

A while ago I upgraded my dad his socket 775 system with an SSD, the motherboard only supports SATA II,
the SSD won't run at full speed, yet it's far better than before with HDD, faster response/access times.


----------



## hat (Sep 11, 2015)

You might not reach the theoretical maximum read/write speeds, but it should perform the same. Unless copying files from this drive to another one (or though a network faster than gigabit LAN) is a concern for you, it's not worth worrying about. The beauty of SSD drives lies in access times and random read/write speed, which will be fine even on SATA-II.


----------



## Nosada (Sep 11, 2015)

SSD's aren't fast because of their throughput, they are fast because of nonexistant seek times and IOPS out of the wazoo.

MB/s is all nice and dandy, but every time the head of your platter disk has to move to look for a file and wait for the disk itself to complete a spin, your CPU is doing an infinity of nothing.

To put in perspective: a 12ms seek time on a platter disk translates to 192.000.000 wasted cycles on a 4Ghz quadcore cpu.

I am not aware of any way how a SATAII interface would inhibit an SSD when it comes to seek times. The only difference would be throughput and burst speeds. Load times might be slightly higher than a SATAIII interface, but general snappiness and responsivity of the system will be (nearly) identical.

Either way, a huge upgrade for any system.

I should really have bought stock in Crucial or something, at least that way I wouldn't be an unpaid shill


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Sep 11, 2015)

Even a sata 2 with an ssd is huge performance boost. I use an ssd with a 2007 core duo laptop. Not even a core 2 duo. The boot time for that old laptop is 15 seconds on a sata 2. Programs open very quickly despite the cpu being an old one. An ssd would be a massive boost from HDD even if the sequential speed is at sata 2. Highly impressive. Sata 2 would not bottleneck the important ssd speed the random read and writes. Random read for ssd is at about 30MB/s which a sata 2 could still provide. Now compare that with a Hdd random read at 0.7MB/s, you will feel the huge speed increase


----------



## Caffeine_Overload (Sep 11, 2015)

Feel I should point out that putting a PCIe SATA III controller card onto your motherboard will not automatically give you SATA III speeds.

Have to make sure said controller card is on a PCIe x4 slot to gain the "theoretical" speeds of SATA III, and also that said card is also a PCIe x4 version (they do exist).


----------



## AsRock (Sep 11, 2015)

hat said:


> You might not reach the theoretical maximum read/write speeds, but it should perform the same. Unless copying files from this drive to another one (or though a network faster than gigabit LAN) is a concern for you, it's not worth worrying about. The beauty of SSD drives lies in access times and random read/write speed, which will be fine even on SATA-II.



So true, i have a old DELL 1764 ( 2010 ) and it loads  like if the laptop was brought yesterday and that's even with a old sata2 ssd.  Would not be much difference ( if any ) if it was a sata3 ssd.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2015)

just run it on SATA II until you replace the PC/get a new motherboard.

It wont be at its full potential, but its still going to be damned fast.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 11, 2015)

I think, if you haven't already determined, you should just go ahead and bring the EVO back. You'll lose a little money due to restocking fees or whatever, you could also E-bay it.

Just stick with the HDD for a while. That way, you won't have to worry so much. SSD's are so fast!! You don't want to constantly be wishing you weren't bottlenecking your SSD!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 11, 2015)

GeorgeJedson said:


> I really believed my mobo had sata 3 i seriously believed that the box said it too,but the box is gone


What motherboard do you have?


----------



## Brusfantomet (Sep 11, 2015)

I have a Pro 840 on a old X58 system with S-ata 2 ports, it feels just as snappy as my current one with a PCI-e ssd.


----------



## Jeffredo (Oct 10, 2015)

I had an AM3 motherboard that had SATA II ports  Bought an SATA III SSD for it and was still very impressed how fast it was.  Eventually bought an AM3+ motherboard with SATA III ports and moved the SSD over to it. I couldn't tell any difference in speed while just doing task like browsing or gaming or start up or shut down.  Basically OP, just go with it.  You'll be happy.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2015)

most of the benefits are simply because the SSD still gives you the latency improvements, even if you were on SATA1.


----------



## alucasa (Oct 11, 2015)

Sata 2 or 3 don't matter. You won't see any difference in every day usage. It's the near zero seek time that makes SSD a wonderful thing.

Now, if you want to benchmark it and epeen it, then ... it will pose (serious) issues.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2015)

You know I got intel sata II and marvel sata III control on my mother board and the intel performed better than the marvel in raid 0 SSD evos


----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> You know I got intel sata II and marvel sata III control on my mother board and the intel performed better than the marvel in raid 0 SSD evos



thats just because the secondary controllers on boards are always bandwidth starved.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2015)

Mussels said:


> thats just because the secondary controllers on boards are always bandwidth starved.



Yea when I found this out I googled the marvel controller to see what the deal was and I was not alone in the countless people that said it was junk and would rather use the intel.


----------

